# Merseyside Show 6 June



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Any one doing this show on 6 june as i look forward to meeting and chatting with new people.

Alan


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Me & my sister are going minus feline. She's never experienced a cat show & it's fairly close to us & was too late for entries for the cat when I realised... duh.


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Come find me and my girl then just hoping shes not up against 10 blues in her 1st adult show


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Is she a BSH?


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

yes lol forgot to say didnt i


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

the BSH tend not to be so out in force over the summer as their coats can lose the crispness ....

I hope to be there but have just neutered my little boy and it seems to be playing havoc with his curls!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I'll be there - Burmese section.

liz


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Soupie said:


> the BSH tend not to be so out in force over the summer as their coats can lose the crispness ....
> 
> I hope to be there but have just neutered my little boy and it seems to be playing havoc with his curls!


Oh poor schmoo! Hows he doing without his tackle?

Alan, I think you should be fine, shes a big girl and she has done exceptionally well as a kitten. She doesnt look kittenish and she is mature for her age, shes easily worthy of competing at an adult level.
Lulu was up against a 4 yo at her 1st adult show, lulu was 9 months and a couple of days and she still won. So its not always down to age. If she doesnt win I will be shocked.


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Hi Jen

Thanks for your kind words, still think her coat is a little long and soft but maybe this is because she is inside all the time.

A friend was saying i could take her to hers for a few weeks to live with her whilst belle has her babies(due around 30 May) only thing is i would have a fight to get her back lol


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

She has so many good features , hopefully they will be forgiving with the coat, its the worst time of the year for a british coat. Iam sure it says in the SOP that they allow for seasonal variation in coat. Ill have to dig it out and have a look. Iam sure I will be corrected if Iam wrong


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

ive just had a look at the sop and I cant see anywhere about allowing for a seasonal change in coat?
Sorry, god knows where I got that from, unless someone has told me
I must be getting old lol


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

no that's why so many stay off the bench in July and August 

Selkirks have it in their SOP as the curls are seasonal and hormonal ../.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

I must of read it there and got mixed up, ive been doing so much reading lately, I must have the brain of a goldfish lol. that is rubbish though

Do some judges use there discretion with the coat?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well as regards coats, surely everyone is in the same boat?

Liz


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

you will have to come and have a look at her at the show @ Liz


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Alan you will have to come and see my lad when he isn't trying to mate your girl through the pen wall :blush:


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Lol my girl is such a tease at a young age  Dont know where she gets it from as cant be Madam as she is 9 , probably that tart belle who is up the duff:crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------

